# Rehoming Gracie and Fitz



## bethh (Nov 5, 2022)

We have made the difficult decision to rehome our LGDs.   They are amazing guardians and currently protect our chickens and turkeys. They protected our goats in the past.  We live in a highly populated area on a busy road.   The predators that lurk outside our fence in the woods have really been busy luring them out.   We are afraid that Gracie and Fitz are going to get hit or hurt someone.  They aren’t  vicious, they are truly gentle giants.

Gracie is 4.5 years old, spayed Anatolian Shepherd/Great Pyrenees mix.  Fitz is a 2 year old Great Pyrenees male.

We have done all the things to keep them contained and if we were in the country on lots of acreage I wouldn’t be writing this post.

We are located in Duluth, GA.  We will only rehome them to a farm were they will have a job.  Please text me ******** (Please use PM - Support)  with questions.  To say this breaks my heart is an understatement.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 5, 2022)

I know this tears you up, but it takes a truly caring family to make the decision that is right for your dogs. I hope you find a good home for them.


----------



## Ridgetop (Nov 5, 2022)

This is heartbreaking for you!     I am so sorry.

I certainly understand your worries about the dogs continually getting out of the yard. Even though they will probably not bite anyone off property, their size will scare people.  And unscrupulous people might make false claims against them.  It is not only a danger for your dogs but a liability issue for you.  They are probably not in much danger from the coyotes that lure them out since coyotes lure out LGDs so pack members can get in the guarded area to kill the flock.  The coyotes will run once they have lured the dogs out, they will seldom fight attack LGDs unless over a kill.

How high are your fences?  It looks like the gates next to the dogs are only about 4' high.  Can you raise your fences? 

We raised ours by using pipe clamps to attach heavy duty T-posts to our existing fence posts.  The fence posts are set in concrete so could hold the weight.  Then we attached 36" high welded wire fencing on the posts to raise the fence by 30" with a 6" overlap on the existing fence wire.  We used welded wire because it was cheaper.  We did not need the woven wire strength on the top of the fence.  Our dogs were not climbing out or jumping the fence. We needed to raise the fence in areas where our upper hillside had sloughed onto the fence and raised the ground by several feet.  This made the top of the fence about 3' high on the inside.  From the outside the fence was still 5' high.  

This worked great and was much cheaper and easier than refencing.  Putting up the pipes on the existing fence took about a week for 6 acres.  Attaching the wire took a bit longer because we are on a very steep hill so had trouble getting 7' in the air on ladders.  Could you try this?  If the LGDs go your poultry and goats won't survive long.  

If you are still determined to rehome them, I would suggest that you not advertise them for free.  Instead, since they are trained LGDs I would advertise them in a sheep or poultry magazine for sale.  Put a good price on them.  Giving them away for free to strangers may not be a good choice.  I have heard bad things about dogs being rehomed for free and ending up in bad situations.  By advertising them in livestock magazines you will get people that understand the value of a* trained* LGD.


----------



## bethh (Nov 5, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> This is heartbreaking for you!     I am so sorry.
> 
> I certainly understand your worries about the dogs continually getting out of the yard. Even though they will probably not bite anyone off property, their size will scare people.  And unscrupulous people might make false claims against them.  It is not only a danger for your dogs but a liability issue for you.  They are probably not in much danger from the coyotes that lure them out since coyotes lure out LGDs so pack members can get in the guarded area to kill the flock.  The coyotes will run once they have lured the dogs out, they will seldom fight attack LGDs unless over a kill.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion about advertising them in magazines.  I would never give them away.  They are valuable assets.  We haven’t lost any animals to predators aerial or otherwise since we have had them.   They even managed to kill a hawk.  I will miss them desperately.   They birds will go as well.  It’s disappointing but we feel the right decision.  With all we’ve learned, we could replace the birds but the dogs are a different story.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 5, 2022)

Look on Facebook for groups on goats and sheep. You can’t sell animals on FB. Post their pictures, give background, location,  with explanation that you no longer have goats, PM for more information.


----------



## bethh (Nov 6, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Look on Facebook for groups on goats and sheep. You can’t sell animals on FB. Post their pictures, give background, location,  with explanation that you no longer have goats, PM for more information.


That’s a great idea.   I’m surprised no one has reached out yet but I’m in some goat pages still.  I’ll do that.


----------

